# Market size for UK MMA



## DanMMA (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi, does anyone know the market share/size of MMA?

In the US Dana White belive the market size will be $1bn within 5 years, anyone got any facts on what % of that would be UK?


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

lol someone thinking about buying stocks or shares?


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

nope .. sorry mate ....

:welcome to the forum anywas :thumb


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

1927 said:


> nope .. sorry mate ....
> 
> :welcome to the forum anywas :thumb


No idea mate it is going to grow that much is certain, I want to set up a professional MMA promotions company :thumb as it is a growing market and any money invested now is sure to make a return IMO


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm not %100 clued up on facts and figures with regards to The UFC Dan but my recommendation for business and MMA is a visit to one of my favourite websites:

http://www.mmapayout.com

here is a blog dedicated purely to the business side of mma, the writers have established backgrounds in business and just so happens have an interest in mma.


----------



## kainer2 (Aug 7, 2007)

Market worth of the UK MMA scene (excluding UFC)......i don't know, about 10p maybe ?


----------



## DanMMA (Apr 7, 2009)

cheers for the replys... its certainly a save bet to invest now, and with a few quid spare its worth investing.


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Lol Ian has a valid point lol


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

DanMMA said:


> cheers for the replys... its certainly a save bet to invest now, and with a few quid spare its worth investing.


I personally think fighter management/training facilities is where a good source of profit is located in UK MMA at the moment.

Rather than putting on shows... Actual facilities for people to train, new fighters introduced on already established promotions would be far better for MMA in this country imo.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I think there are too many gyms about at the moment,

unles you have the money to make a clss gym with a good standard of instructors i'd forget about that

an MMA promotions company would be good .. Especially if you set up a database of all uk fighters

I do think that we need an up marker mma organization in the uk, a lot of events I have been too have just been chavy


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Agreed, an existing org could update their show a little and cater for the general public rather than coked up boys.

Too many MMA gyms may be around but the facilities are ingeneral crap, if it's not one thing its the other.

Great tuition, but no decent facilities.. or vice versa.

This is what stops me from training everyday, something i could do but can't as well MMA training costs me Â£60 p/m where i currently train, but this place has no gym facilities, just decent tuition, with classes only at weekends. the same instructor does classes throughout the week but at a different location i can't get too without a car.

So during the week i hit the gym, no mma tuition just cardio/weights. this sets me back another Â£30 p/m.. so Â£90 p/m im paying and i dont have access to facilities i think would help me improve alot such as classes throughout the week at a place that has weights/cardio


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah I know ste, a lot of places only do like 2 mma classes a week

however, look at the ufcuk , you can go to all the classes !! 60quid a month

Mixed Martial Arts & Fitness

I do wish they did student prices though

More quality gyms would be good, but there are a lot of people that just do it a bit , just so they can learn a bit and call themselves cage fighters

I really want to see a good mma company set up ..

If I won the lottery, I'd convert one of these massive 50,000ft warehouses in brum into an mma gym, and then have a little arena set up aswell for events , and then have offices ..


----------



## kainer2 (Aug 7, 2007)

I dont really think there is an area of the domestic MMA scene that makes any decent money.

I see a lot of shows cutting corners and doing cheap shows, they might make cash but on the whole UK MMA will take, take, take.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah I agree .. but it's defininitley the time to invest now, because in 5 years time, the market should be massive ,

I think some of the bigger name shops must make money, and gyms will take a few years to break even ..

I just hope that we get a rich bastard that's into mma, come into the uk scene and invest well .. abromovich should sell chelsea and move into mixed martial arts

How do shows cut corners Ian ? .. I would honestly, pay good money to see a good card that looks sophisticated and not chavvy ..


----------



## DanMMA (Apr 7, 2009)

Really interested to hear your views, and although i'm no abromavich, i can make a quality facility in Worcester! so its incourage that you both confirm my thougths on the what the MMA scene is missing.

watch this space... in Worcester!

Dan


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

What major city is near Worcester ?

My dream really would be too

Buy a massive massive warehouse, there are so many that are going cheap and are empty due to foreclosures ..

I'd have an MMA GYM (MATS, BAGS Etc.) , then have a regular gym aswell .. changing rooms, sauna etc.

Create an outside gym area aswell, with tractor tyres, sandbags etc.

Then try and have a casual area, where you could screen fights, like a bar lounge with basic food

Also have an MMA clothing and equipment shop that also sells supplements

Then I'd have some offices aswell for promotions and shit

Then I'd try and make a fight arena, with a full cage, seating, lighting etc.

Make it the ULTIMATE gym

That's what I'd do if I was one of the folk who won 45 milli

It depennds on how much money you have to be fair, but its defo the time to invest now .. we really need a stand out MMA organization in the UK that could be the stepping stone iNTO THE ufc FOR FIghters


----------



## DanMMA (Apr 7, 2009)

Worcester is just south west of Birmingham.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I think if you want to open a gym, go check out the UTC UK .. and then do better than that !! because it's a great gym

I would love to see an official home for mma in the uk ..


----------



## benny (Oct 9, 2009)

I wouldn't advise you to spank all of your money on a gym/promotions company just yet. The courts were full of promoters going bankrupt even the UKs biggest promoter CAGE RAGE went tits up.Gyms are expensive mate rent,rates,heating,power,staff all need to be paid regardless of whether anyone turns up. Yes MMA is popular and growing but if you take away the UFC (and maybe a few of the other big foreign promotions) there isnt much left. Until MMA gets TV support in the UK (at the same level as boxing) it will always be a bit rough around the edges.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

yeah, I know of a famous gym that struggles paying the elec bill - when they turn up to turn the supply off the engineer is faced with having to out do 20 cage fighters to get to the power supply!!!!.:laugh:


----------



## kainer2 (Aug 7, 2007)

jeevan said:


> Yeah I agree .. but it's defininitley the time to invest now, because in 5 years time, the market should be massive ,
> 
> I think some of the bigger name shops must make money, and gyms will take a few years to break even ..
> 
> ...


I hope now is the time to invest in UK MMA...but it's gonna be something that will be done in the long run, no instantly rewards in this game imo

Shops - i'm sure some make money, i know they do. But going into a market that is dominated by guys like FightShop.com who are diversifying all the time....good luck.

Gyms - i fail to see how gyms make money. A pure MMA gyum does not have a successful biz model. And gyms that cater for heath and fitness and MMA fighters don't seem to work either or may suffer from diluted classes to appeal to the main stream. Plus lots of other factors

Rich People - are often rich becuase they aren't stupid. And if they do lose lots of money they often stop. Bodog was a great event for fighetrs, but Calvin Arye soon got bored of dropping 40-50 million usd and pulled the plug.

Shows - Cut corners - A card full of cheap or free local talent who are poor quality, a card full of ammy or semi pro fights, lacking decent ref, officials, cage/ring, venue etc

At CW we had some good shows, good fights and i dont think we were charvvy, but sophistication comes at a price and also other costs too, which UK shows can't always live up too. High production values are difficult to reach on a UK show budget


----------

